# Flyers on TV tonight?



## midnite2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anybody know if the Flyers are going to be on D*? I do not live around Philly or in Canada. I know the game is on CBC and RDS, and was hoping it would be shown on one of the Center Ice Package channels.
Thanks


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

midnite2 said:


> Does anybody know if the Flyers are going to be on D*? I do not live around Philly or in Canada. I know the game is on CBC and RDS, and was hoping it would be shown on one of the Center Ice Package channels.
> Thanks


Center Ice should pick up the CBC feed. Game is not on VS and I was suprised that its not on the local Philly RSN either.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

CSN has the game Thursday night according to their schedule.Games 2 & 3 are on Versus Saturday & Monday.Now that's a surprise.According to their EPG,D is showing 2 feeds on CI tonight for the [email protected] on 770 & 771.NO HD though !

http://philadelphia.comcastsportsnet.com/


----------



## midnite2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I looked earlier this morning at D*'s schedule and did not see the game listed. I am glad to see they have added it.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Does anyone know which channel is showing the CBC feed?


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

I am constantly amazed at how long it takes Directv to update the on-screen information for NHL Center Ice. Sometimes there is no hint that a game is going to be on until gametime. I fail to understand why they can't get this right. GO HABS GO!!!!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, NHL CI had SD feeds from CBC and CSN Phily. No HD.. what gives?


----------

